# Busted case on A C 710



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Jon has a 710 Allis Chalmers and the right case is busted on the trans. 
It's the 'hi-low' trans. He found the left side, but he didn't need that.
Does anyone have one that they would be willing to sell? 
He really likes the tractor.


----------

